# Head spaces gauges for Mosin Nagant



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I received my Russian surplus Mosin Nagant yesterday. I only paid $100 plus shipping. It shoots 7.62 x 54R. I was very pleased with my purchase. It looks almost brand new. It's an earlier model because it has the hexagonal receiver. My son and I watched Enemy at the Gates last night, too. The M/N was the rifle the Ruskie sniper was using. I'll post some pictures later.

Are head space gauges something a gun shop would have? Anyone know of a gunsmith who might have them? Would he charge me any less than the $50 I'd pay for the go and no-go gauge set?

Does anyone here have a set that I could swing by and use for this 30 second test?


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

Where'd you get yours, I been looking for one


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

JBurgess said:


> Where'd you get yours, I been looking for one


Here ya are. I didn't pay the extra $10 for best of 5 and I got a very nice looking one. I'm tempted to get another one for my son.

http://www.aimsurplus.com/product.aspx?item=F3MOSIN9130


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pictures of my Mosin Nagant*

What it looks like now:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's what I'm going for: new Boyds stock, Rock Solid scope mount, and Rock Solid bolt with turned down handle.


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

ya that is a great looking gun, especially for only $100. You shot it yet?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Everyone should have at least one Mosin in the safe. I love taking mine out to the range.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

a video


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Unless it shows a lot of abuse and wear you should not have to worry about the head space. Since it is a rimmed case it head space off the rim, If you worried about it you can cut a peice of shim stock of difference thickness and check it. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

JBurgess said:


> ya that is a great looking gun, especially for only $100. You shot it yet?


Waiting for two things. Head space check and 880 rounds of ammo. The latter will have to wait until payday. I'm self-employed so who knows when that will be. The former I may be able to check using other techniques besides the $54 gauge set, like maybe that plastic you use to check tolerances between bearings on an engine?

AIM Surplus has Bulgarian ammo for $0.16 per round if you buy in large quantities. I've been stocking up on ammunition this year.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Everyone should have at least one Mosin in the safe. I love taking mine out to the range.


And also an M-1 Garand. I'm so hopeful that those 500,000 in Korea will be allowed to be re-imported. That chaps my hide.


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

how long is your mosin? is it a carbine or the longer one?


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

JBurgess said:


> how long is your mosin? is it a carbine or the longer one?


91/30 long one


----------

